# November 2011 Lottery Winner



## BDog

Congratulations to our November Puff Lottery winner. 
Stevo (JeepersJeep) with #26 !!!

Please join me in congratulations.

Stevo please provide your shipping details to all participants via PM.

Here is a list of participants:

1. OPEN SPOT- 11,34,4 - 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - 
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - 
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - 
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - 
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Winner
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
9. Reino - 10,18,22 -
10. EricF - 36,38,28 -
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. kapathy- 16,35,32 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -


----------



## jeepersjeep

Awesome! I've been dying to try a stick from Igomez!
Very cool! Thankyou everybody very very much!


----------



## kapathy

congrats man ill get my end out soon. send me shipping info if its not listed.


----------



## bMay

Congrats Steve-O!


----------



## jeepersjeep

Thanks guys!


----------



## Big Bull

Congrats Steve-O....shipping out shortly buddy!


----------



## jeepersjeep

Thanks man!


----------



## Reino

9405 5036 9930 0291 6806 90

Enjoy!


----------



## jeepersjeep

Sweeet! Thanks man.


----------



## EricF

Sorry for the delay! going out tomorrow!.

dc 9405 5036 9930 0292 9303 74


----------



## jeepersjeep

Sounds great! 
Thankyou very much!


----------



## jeepersjeep

1. OPEN SPOT- 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - 
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - 
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Recieved
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - 
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Winner
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - Recieved
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - On it's way
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- 
12. kapathy- 16,35,32 - Recieved 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -

I'm having a problem uploading pics. Will get them up tonight.

Thankyou very much!!!!!


----------



## jeepersjeep

Kapathy

Wow! This is a very cool payout. Thankyou very much!
My camera is broke so all I have is cell pic's.

The RP is a favorite of mine. I'll enjoy that one! I may write a review on it.
The AB will be great for a review also. I've been wanting to try more AB's so, thanks for this also.
The EP is a great day smoke for me. Those are wonderful during lunch.
Never smoked a Pinar but, have heard decent reviews on them. It'll be great to try this out!
So what is this lovely Quesada stick? Man, it smells and looks so good. I'll have to read up on this one. Im sure wanting to try that one first.
Thankyou once more Kevin. Awesome selection!


----------



## jeepersjeep

Reino sent these beauties.
An Opus! Nice!
La Gloria. Tat. Great sticks.
I'm going to read up on the J. Fuego. Looks like a wonderful smoke.
Thankyou, and double thanks for the Opus. I really appreciate it.


----------



## jeepersjeep

Received these from VersionX.
The Gurkha is great. There's so many of those I can't keep up. So, I like the gifted/won Gurkha's.
Another Pinar. I've been reading decent reviews on these. It'll be great to have these two, to smoke and compair. Thanks!
I'm wanting to do some AB reviews and this will be great for that.
Padron's are always good. Love the size. This will be a great lunch smoke.
Padella looks good and I love Habano wrapped cigars! This will be a good one!
I've never had the one marked with an F. I'll have to research it.

Thankyou for the great smokes!


----------



## jeepersjeep

That's it for now. Maybe we will see more arrive tomorrow. Hope everyone had a great holiday!

1. OPEN SPOT- 11,34,4 -
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Recieved 
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Winner 
7. DLB - 39,2,24 -
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - Recieved 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - On it's way 
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7-
12. kapathy- 16,35,32 - Recieved 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -


----------



## jeepersjeep

EricF said:


> Sorry for the delay! going out tomorrow!.
> 
> dc 9405 5036 9930 0292 9303 74


I never received the package or notice. I'll call and see if I can find anything out in the morning.

Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0292 9303 74 
Expected Delivery Date: November 25, 2011
Class: Priority Mail ® Service(s): Delivery Confirmation ™ Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 10:02 am on November 23, 2011 in OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73104.

Detailed Results: Delivered, November 23, 2011, 10:02 am, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73104 
Notice Left, November 23, 2011, 9:45 am, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73117 
Arrival at Post Office, November 23, 2011, 9:24 am, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73117 Processed through USPS Sort Facility, November 23, 2011, 1:03 am, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73107 
Processed through USPS Sort Facility, November 21, 2011, 11:47 pm, OPA LOCKA, FL 33054 
Dispatched to Sort Facility, November 21, 2011, 6:22 pm, HOLLYWOOD, FL 33029 
Acceptance, November 21, 2011, 12:45 pm, HOLLYWOOD, FL 33029 Electronic Shipping Info Received, November 20, 2011


----------



## Big Bull

I'll be out bound to you Monday brother!! You shouldn't be dissapointed.........:twisted:



jeepersjeep said:


> That's it for now. Maybe we will see more arrive tomorrow. Hope everyone had a great holiday!
> 
> 1. OPEN SPOT- 11,34,4 -
> 2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
> 3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
> 4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Recieved
> 5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
> 6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Winner
> 7. DLB - 39,2,24 -
> 8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
> 9. Reino - 10,18,22 - Recieved
> 10. EricF - 36,38,28 - On it's way
> 11. Bigbull - 17,29,7-
> 12. kapathy- 16,35,32 - Recieved
> 13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -


----------



## jeepersjeep

Awesome! Thanks Benn!


----------



## VersionX

jeepersjeep said:


> Received these from VersionX.
> The Gurka is great. There's so many of those I can't keep up. So, I like the gifted/won Gurka's.
> Another Pinar. I've been reading decent reviews on these. It'll be great to have these two, to smoke and compair. Thanks!
> I'm wanting to do some AB reviews and this will be great for that.
> Padron's are always good. Love the size. This will be a great lunch smoke.
> Padella looks good and I love Habano wrapped cigars! This will be a good one!
> I've never had the one marked with an F. I'll have to research it.
> 
> Thankyou for the great smokes!


The "F" stick is the Fonseca Arana. Very underrated smoke. I love the Tempus, Padron and Padilla out of that group. Haven't had the PDR yet, but the Gurkha Grand Envoy is great too. Glad you enjoy, my friend! Congrats again!


----------



## jeepersjeep

jeepersjeep said:


> I never received the package or notice. I'll call and see if I can find anything out in the morning.
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 9405 5036 9930 0292 9303 74
> Expected Delivery Date: November 25, 2011
> Class: Priority Mail ® Service(s): Delivery Confirmation ™ Status: Delivered
> 
> Your item was delivered at 10:02 am on November 23, 2011 in OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73104.
> 
> Detailed Results: Delivered, November 23, 2011, 10:02 am, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73104
> Notice Left, November 23, 2011, 9:45 am, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73117
> Arrival at Post Office, November 23, 2011, 9:24 am, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73117 Processed through USPS Sort Facility, November 23, 2011, 1:03 am, OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73107
> Processed through USPS Sort Facility, November 21, 2011, 11:47 pm, OPA LOCKA, FL 33054
> Dispatched to Sort Facility, November 21, 2011, 6:22 pm, HOLLYWOOD, FL 33029
> Acceptance, November 21, 2011, 12:45 pm, HOLLYWOOD, FL 33029 Electronic Shipping Info Received, November 20, 2011


What a weird deal. I went to my mailbox this morning and there was a box laying on the floor beside the mailboxes. It was Eric's.
They are now here and in good health. What a great selection!!! Thank you VERY much!. I'll post up pictures soon.

Here's the update:

1. OPEN SPOT- 11,34,4 - Open
2. BDog - 31,30,13 -
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Recieved 
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Winner 
7. DLB - 39,2,24 -
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - Recieved 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Recieved 
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7-
12. kapathy- 16,35,32 - Recieved 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -


----------



## BDog

On its way! I would have included one of the excellent Turkey Sammich'es that I have been enjoying, but I think that it would not make the trip to well! :wink:

DC 0311 2550 0001 9668 6304

Enjoy!


----------



## jeepersjeep

Thanks Bruce!
Hope you had a good turkey day!


----------



## jeepersjeep

Thanks a lot Eric! I love everyone of these. Very nice!


----------



## jeepersjeep

BDog's arrived today. Dude! Have you been stalking me? I love everyone of these! Thanks a million man!


----------



## jeepersjeep

Sorry for all the horrible cell phone pics. I need to get my camera fixed.

1. OPEN SPOT- 11,34,4 - Open
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 -
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Received 
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Winner 
7. DLB - 39,2,24 -
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - Received 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received 
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7-
12. kapathy- 16,35,32 - Received 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -


----------



## usrower321

Stevo sorry I'm late to the party! I'll get mine out tomorrow or Friday at the latest.


----------



## BDog

jeepersjeep said:


> BDog's arrived today. Dude! Have you been stalking me? I love everyone of these! Thanks a million man!


They shipped and arrived quickly! Glad they are some sticks you enjoy!


----------



## BDog

1. OPEN SPOT- 11,34,4 - Open
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Pm'ed 11/30/2011 -Reminder
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Received 
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -In process
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Winner 
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - Pm'ed 11/30/2011 -Reminder
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Pm'ed 11/30/2011 -Reminder
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - Received 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received 
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- In Process
12. kapathy- 16,35,32 - Received 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -Pm'ed 11/30/2011 -Reminder


----------



## usrower321

Headed your way Stevo!

9405 5036 9930 0308 0961 93


----------



## BDog

1. OPEN SPOT- 11,34,4 - Open
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Pm'ed 11/30/2011 -Reminder
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Received 
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -In process
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Winner 
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - Pm'ed 11/30/2011 -Reminder
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Pm'ed 11/30/2011 -Reminder
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - Received 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received 
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- In Process
12. kapathy- 16,35,32 - Received 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -In Process


----------



## jeepersjeep

usrower321's came in today. Great selection man! I haven't tried that Romeo yet. Looks awesome. AJ is one of my favorite blenders also. Can't go bad with a Pepin and I'm always tring to find a good lighter.
Thanks a bunch and congrats on your win this month!

Now time for the cell pic 










1. OPEN SPOT- 11,34,4 - Open
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - Received
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Pm'ed 11/30/2011 -Reminder
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Received 
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 -Received
6. JeepersJeep - 26,12,14- Winner 
7. DLB - 39,2,24 - Pm'ed 11/30/2011 -Reminder
8. bMay- 21,27,9 -Pm'ed 11/30/2011 -Reminder
9. Reino - 10,18,22 - Received 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received 
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7- In Process
12. kapathy- 16,35,32 - Received 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -In Process


----------



## usrower321

jeepersjeep said:


> usrower321's came in today. Great selection man! I haven't tried that Romeo yet. Looks awesome. AJ is one of my favorite blenders also. Can't go bad with a Pepin and I'm always tring to find a good lighter.
> Thanks a bunch and congrats on your win this month!


Glad you like them brother! I saw the lighter on your wish list and had to give you that guy. I have been using one of those for 6 months and it hasn't failed me. It also holds enough fuel to last through the apocalypse. The Tat el triunfador is a great smoke too btw!


----------



## jeepersjeep

usrower321 said:


> Glad you like them brother! I saw the lighter on your wish list and had to give you that guy. I have been using one of those for 6 months and it hasn't failed me. It also holds enough fuel to last through the apocalypse. The Tat el triunfador is a great smoke too btw!


Well thanks a bunch. You hit the nail on the head with this one. I like these type of lighters. I have a smaller one like it and it runs pretty good. Just doesn't like cheap fuel. The Morro is a favorite of mine. I've never had the Tat el triunfador but looks very interesting. I'll have to look that one up.
It's funny that you cut the ends. That's the same thing I do to my "keepers" lol.


----------



## jeepersjeep

usrower321 said:


> Glad you like them brother! I saw the lighter on your wish list and had to give you that guy. I have been using one of those for 6 months and it hasn't failed me. It also holds enough fuel to last through the apocalypse. The Tat el triunfador is a great smoke too btw!


I'm enjoying the DP this evening. It's wonderful! Thanks again Brian!


----------



## jeepersjeep

I got back into town tonight, and worried, I went strait to the po box thinking some late lottery winning have been in there drying out. Nope. Nothing.
What's going on guys? 
DLB
bMay
Bigbull
lgomez

FWTX has been in contact with me.


----------



## usrower321

I'm glad you liked it brother! 

Don't know what the deal is with everyone...I'd send another PM. People might just be busy with the holidays coming up.


----------



## jeepersjeep

Agreed. Thanksgiving, Christmas, New years, its a busy month. I'm happy ether way. Even if I never see them, its cool.
I'm worried why mine hasent hit you yet. I'll send another if its not there Monday. Maybe this is my bad month lol. Maybe the PO (post office, not parole officer) is on to me! lol.
Ive lost many times before, this won't be a first.  "keep your arms up"!


----------



## usrower321

jeepersjeep said:


> Agreed. Thanksgiving, Christmas, New years, its a busy month. I'm happy ether way. Even if I never see them, its cool.
> I'm worried why mine hasent hit you yet. I'll send another if its not there Monday. Maybe this is my bad month lol. Maybe the PO (post office, not parole officer) is on to me! lol.
> Ive lost many times before, this won't be a first.  "keep your arms up"!


It probably did get there, I'm just not there yet. I ended up being much more sleep deprived and behind on work than expected so I'm taking an extra day to get some sleep and driving the 11 hours back to PA on Sunday. I'll post up Sunday night if family stuff lets me, but Monday at the latest. Don't worry about it...the PO is probably bogged down and I have had packages say the PO has no record of it but guys have had it in hand.


----------



## jeepersjeep

FWTX came in today. Great selection of smokes! I'm interested in trying all of these. Thankyou very much and I'm sorry for your loss. The best advise I was ever told was that time heals. Thanks again!


----------



## Big Bull

Stevo like my P.M. said You'll be taken care of next week.....surgery went well. Talk to you soon brother!!


----------



## BDog

Big Bull said:


> Stevo like my P.M. said You'll be taken care of next week.....surgery went well. Talk to you soon brother!!


Thanks for taking care of Steve-O! Sorry to hear about the foot surgery and hope you are on the mend!


----------



## jeepersjeep

Yes, thank you very much and hope you are well!


----------



## jeepersjeep

Big Bull said:


> Stevo like my P.M. said You'll be taken care of next week.....surgery went well. Talk to you soon brother!!


What ever happened to this?:dunno:

:deadhorse:


----------



## BDog

jeepersjeep said:


> What ever happened to this?:dunno:
> 
> :deadhorse:


Wow! Still no sticks? 
Stevo - Please leave appropriate feedback as it has been well past time to come through on the other end.


----------

